# Stressed Out Spring 2ww Pt2



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

New home girls......heaps and heaps of luck


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Oops Laine and I set up new threads at the same time

So copied my post!

New home!

Sorry some of your are suffering with the awfulness of the 2ww, please please remember that people don't necessarily have "symptoms" in the 2ww as it's too early and some of the symptoms can be put down to the drugs........

chica fuego (Tania), TracyAnn, mimhg - welcome and good luck!

neona60483 - good luck for the IUI tomorrow!

Caroline - sounds like your clinic have been supportive and given you some good advice! Hang on in there!

Zoe and Molly - tonnes of luck for tomorrow......

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Carly  IUI 01.04.04
Arwen IUI 02.04.04  
owennicki ICSI 02.04.04 
Norma ICSI 03.04.03 
Fiffi IVF 03.04.04 
Karen2 ICSI 03.04.04 
Emma73 IVF 06.04.04 
Jo 26 IVF 08.04.04 
Janshe ICSI 09.04.04 
Gwyn FET ICSI 11.04.04 
ZoeA ICSI 13.04.04 
Suzy IVF 13.04.04 
AndreaGe FET ICSI 13.04.04 
Littlest ICSI 14.04.04 
Reb IVF 14.04.04 
Gill C ICSI 15.04.04 
Thumper IVF 16.04.04 
Dada ICSI 16.04.04 
Titch (Em) IVF 17.04.04 
Neona60483 IUI 17.04.04 
Starr IUI 19.04.04 
Charlotte IVF 19.04.04
Fifers ICSI 22.04.04 
Carole ICSI 22.04.04 
SamC ICSI 23.04.04 
DawnJ ICSI 26.04.04 
dawnybabes ICSI 26.04.04 
Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04
molly mo IVF 30.04.04
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04
Bagpuss IVF 04.05.04
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 05.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
mimhg IUI 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Ladies in Waiting!

Not sure I have come to the right place? 

I have been with the Easter Eggies for a few weeks since I started my first IVF treatment! Anyway I had ET today - 2 embies transferred (unfortunately, my other 3 were not good enough to be frozen). Therefore, I am doing whatever I can to keep a hold of these 2 and hope that they want to stick around with me for the next 9 months! I test on the 12th of May!

Let me know if I am in the wrong place to be posting!

Love 

Tracy x


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Tracy

You are in the right place!

Wishing you heaps and heaps of luck.

Laine x


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello,

Can you please add me to the list.

I had ICSI and i test on the 13th May.

I had 2 grade 4 embies transferred today - is there any food we should be avoiding, i know abt Liver, Eggs, pate and cheese. 

Tracy - As we both had ET today, how come you are testing a day earlier than me??

Susan x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi Susan

Welcome and good luck, you're all added to the list above! Just avoid the liver, runny eggs, pate and soft mould ripened cheeses (camembert, brie and blue cheeses) oh and home made mayo! Good luck.

Love Sue
xxxx


----------



## Dee (Jan 27, 2003)

Evening Girls

Just popped by to wish Zoe and Molly lots of luck for your tests tomorrow .. bring on the BFPs!!!!!!!

Hope all you 2wwers are managing to stay sane

Love
Dee
xxx


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Welcome Tracy & Susan, wishing you both all the luck in the world xx

Baby Dust to all


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Just wanted to wish Zoe and Molly all the best for tomorrow hope you both get BFP'S

Girls please dont stress too much about syptoms I know its not easy,I got a BFP on my 4 treatment and I was in agony the week before we tested I had to spend the night in hosp with a infection on my right ovary I was on strong painkillers and in absolute agony I thought it was over as I didnt think they wouldnt have stuck if I wasin so much pain I was scanned twice but the dr said to keep taking thepessaries and they have got there fingers crossed for me and in the end it worked,I didnt have any pg syptoms but I suppose the infection pain would have over ride the syptoms,even now I cant wait for the sickness to come then this will seem real but I have been told the sickness doesnt come til 5/6 weeks and some people dont get them the only difference I have is my boobs are more veiny and they have become tender but only these last few days,I had a good feeling on my test day as I usually start spotting and getting af paine the day we test an dthis time I didnt,so please try and relax but I know it difficult.
Wishing you al big fat positives
Love Gemmaxxx


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2004)

Just discovered this website today. 

My ET was on 21 Apr. Got to wait till tuesday for Pgt.

Good to know that others are suffering from same symptoms of pessaries and also that I am not the only one feeling the pressure.

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya Girls- can you add me to the list we had et today and are due to test either 12th or 14th may (don't do 13 ) it 's been a while since I was last on this thread , and its no less scary  will have gone mad I'm sure by test date, 
may we all have BFP's soon 

love caron xx


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hi

Just wanted to wish good luck to ZOe and Molly Mo. 

Susan, how was your ET? I am glad you were able to freeze embryos. Which doctor did you have? I have seen 4 different ones there now, this one I had never seen before. 

I have been trying to fill my evenings to pass the time. 

Love Tania


----------



## mcmak (Apr 5, 2003)

Hi girls,

I've not been on here for nearly a year now, I came on while I was going through IUI but everything got too much when IVF failed too, so I distanced myself from everything to do with infertility until I felt ready to do my 2nd attempt at IVF. Now its time and I'm doing good this time round, I go into to get my embryo transfer today, and now its the dreaded two week wait, so I'll need this site.....it kinda keeps you going when your mind starts going loopy loo!

I've been doing acupuncture this time and I've found its helped me so much, i have 3 times the amount of eggs this time so I'm hoping to get some frozen. The acupuncture has helped me relax and get a good nights sleep. Have any of you been helped by acupuncture?

Anyway, I've babbled enough, time to go to the hospital now!

Good luck to all of you!

Love
Kathryn xx


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi All!

Thank you for the welcome to the 2ww! I am sure we will be able to help one and other through this!

Susan - I know we had ET on the same day and I can't understand either why you are one day later for testing? Maybe different clinics? Not sure! How are you today?

Kathryn - Good Luck with your ET today? Hope it goes well!

Tania - What day are you on now? I remember you from the Easter Eggies? Hope you are well?

Caron - Looks like we could be testing on the same day - I test on the 12th! When will you find out if you are on the 12th or the 14th?

JMAS - Good Luck for Tuesday? How have you coped with 2ww?

Good Luck to everyone!

Tracy x


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Hi Ladies..hope you're all well today.. and not stressing too much - am feeling a bit more upbeat today...moods eh?   

Good luck to those ladies testing today - am crossing everything for you! 

Welcome to the 2 week nightmare to the new ladies... 

I like the sun flowers idea - they are my favourite flower - we live in a flat but I have a big painting of one in the bedroom - might buy one in a pot though  

Hugs to all,
Mizz Gizz


----------



## molly mo (Apr 26, 2004)

OK girls,
The nightmare continues.
Had my day 12 blood test today and i tested a 'faint positive'
The clinic are getting the exact level of hormone hopefully later although this in itself does not tell us anything and we would re test on Tuesday to see if the level has doubled or increased at least.
Supposedly it could be either too early or it is a 'on the way out' rather short lived pregnancy.
Anyone any ideas? suggestions? similar experiences?
Zoe-hope you had a more positive , good testing.My thoughts are with you.
Molly Mo


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Fingers crossed Molly Mo - don't presume the worst yet!! 

As a matter of interest - UCH told me to just do a preg test on day 15 - then let them know the result for next steps - They don't seem to do a blood test prior to that - I supose they all have different ideas...eh?

Am keeping everything crossed for you and sending positive thoughs.. 

mizz gizz. x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Hi Guys 

Molly mo - ditto wht mizzgrizz says - its not over yet, in fact it might be just beginning 
my clinic is the same, they just pack me off with a hpt and tell me to phone them with the result, none of this blood test malarky.
Zoe - hope all is ok with you
Neona - hey bud, we test on the same day 

well we havent had a very good start to the day, dh phoned to tell me he was at the hosp after having knocked some poor bloke off his bike on a roundabout, just didnt see him coming. luckily the bloke has just strained his shoulder, and doesnt want to involve the 
Police,dh looked after him till his wife got to the hosp and has taken the bike to be fixed for him. poor dh was in a bit of shock so came home and had a cuppa and has now gone off to work. we are hoping the guy doesnt change his mind once he thinks about it and decide to try for compensation, dh said there are posters all over the A&E for 'no win, no payment' accident claims..............

we are off to Bruge for the day tomorrow which should be fun (in the rain) Hope all of yous have something nice going on this weekend

Take care

Kimj


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi guys

Welcome to all the newbies. Good luck to you all. Hold tight your in for one hell of a ride in the 2ww but you are definately in the right place.

MollyMo: fingers crossed for you bud and sending positive vibes  

Zoe: Thinking of you and sending best wishes to you 

JoJo: Good luck for the 2nd. Are you getting jittery 

Well i'm on day 9 today. I had to ring  the clinic this morning as I started to have pinkish spotting and have been feeling sick since Wednesday and the sickness is getting worse ^puke^. Re-assured me everything is ok and very positive indeed ^thumbsup^ , The loss could be implantation bleeding which happens around this time and the sickness, well who knows  . They have booked my pregnancy test for next week. Don't know what to think  . Don't want to get to excited in case they are wrong. .

Caroline: how are you today because I know you had spotting also yesterday??

Best wishes to Bagpuss, justme, nancy, paddi, mizz, candy, becs and mim and to all the newbies that have joined us recently

Kitty


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello everyone

tracy I am on day 5 now and driving myself mad. I suddenly felt that I can't be pregnant today as I was feeling so irritated, which is how I have also felt one week before AF. 

Molly Mo, I wouldnt be able to help feeling postive in your situation, good luck. 

Good luck to everyone else
tania


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Everyone

All is well here, still no more spotting as yet, got everything crossed!

SueL thanks for the advice

Kitty Thanks for the info on implantation bleeding, It seems to have all stopped now, DR. was really good and explained everything to me, i'm doing pg. test at home(live 1. 1/2 hours from clinic).
How about you, has the bleeding stopped? Good Luck!!

Molly Mo got fingers crossed for you too..hope there's some  news soon. 

To ease my mind i'm going out for a girly afternoon and i 'm out at the office party tonight ...no though!!.... so all of that should ease me into day 11 nicely.

Hi to bagpuss,zoe,paddi,mizz-gizz,chica fuego and all the newbies to.


Caroline


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi Caroline

Thanks for the message. Yes the spotting appears to have stopped but the sickness hasn't and feeling very tired. I have a pregnancy test booked for next week but I will be doing 1 at home 1st. Good luck

Kitty


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Hello girls

Fingers crossed to you who are testing today.....sending you lots of luck.......

Day 8 for me on the 2ww......and really starting to feel the pressure.......thought for sure my AF was coming yesterday afternoon and had to go from work early as I felt so sad.....woke up today and felt great no AF pains just a few niggles on the left side......but the boob and knicker watch continues......its so hard to think of anything else........

Hello to the new girls who are just statrting the 2ww.........

If I had my ET on Mon 19th April IF my AF was going to show and I am always V regular would it likely be thisMON

God.......this really is hard............

Love and best wishes to all of you

Paddi


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Paddi: Your period would usuallt turn up 14 days after EC. If you are on cyclogest that can stop menstration. If you had ET on th 19th you will test this Monday 3/4/04.

Good luck mate

Kitty


----------



## mimhg (Mar 24, 2004)

Hi to you all

Thanks for your kind words mizz gizz, kim j and kitty1 and candy..................

Glad I made you laugh kim j, i must admit dh and I have been chuckling ever since on and off about it, still cant believe i had it wed as was all geared up for today........... 

I am due to test on 14th may, the clinic says 17 days after insemination, and to test even if af appears, just incase................... 

Have felt ok although felt a bit tender wed evening and yesterday teatime had a period pain attack on my left side for about 15mins or so, then died down, that was the side the the eggs were on............ but not going to dare to speculate what that might mean....... ha ha ha

When i did my last iui, i was convinced that i ovulated naturally again, i had a scan on the friday am, and then friday pm and saturday felt like i was ovulating, had the pains and the signs, but was told by clinic to take the hsg on the sun am at 7am, and then had the iui on the monday pm, at the time i felt like the iui was being done too late, as i felt like i had already ovulated, and they didnt do a scan to check on the monday they just did it............. when it didnt work, i asked if i could have ovulated naturally and they said it was unlikely i had and that my cycle wasnt a natural cycle cosof all the drugs etc that month...................... so i forgot about it, until now that is when it is clear that i have ovulated naturally and now i am convinced that i did last month and that iui was too late for me by that time......................... apparently the injections we take each day, do not stop natural ovulation occuring and my advice to anyone who feels that they are ovulating naturally to get checked out asap, that way if the iui has to be brought forward it can be, and give you a chance of it working............................ sooner rather than being too late................

Good luck to us all for our bfp

love michelle


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Thanks Kitty

My mistake....Had EC not ET on the 19th.......

How are u doing.....do u think u will last till Weds to do PT......this really is going to be a long week-end!
Love Paddi


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi all....Kitty,zoe, Mollymo, Mizzgizz, Caroline, Nancy, Candy....and all the other ladies in the hell that we call the 2ww!!!!! Hope testing went ok today. 

I am on day 9 today ( i think- still not sure if I count day of Et??!!) and have been crying liek a baby for 2 days!!! Have had af pains too, but no show...whats going on!!! I am trying to be positive but is soooo hard! 

Is anyone else suffering with tears? I have read all your posts and no one else has mentioned it...I think the cyclogest has sent me bonkers!! 

IO don't know where I would be without this website- everyine is fantastic- especially in the chat room when I am wide awake at midnight!!!!

Thanks all of you.....

I hope we all get the outcome we deserve



Love Puss
xxxxxxxxxxx
xxxxx


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

mimhg - I read your post with interest and I think it sounds like you have read your body perfectly and definitely ovulated naturally last time aswell as this time. I thought they would scan b4 insemination, just to check, but they didnt......its definitely something people should keep in mind as I had no idea that one could ovulate spontaneously in the middle of it all!!

You and I test the same day! (except ur on the list for the 12th) 

take care

kimj


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello,

Tracy - How have you been today?? Ive been fine apart from being really tired, no pains.

Tania - Doc that did et was a small bloke with a moustache, never seen him before.

Any plans for the weekend??

Susan x


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Paddi: Not sure when I'll test, If I keep feeling sick and AF hasn't arrived I may test Monday. Clinic seem hopeful this time with the way I feel. I had implantation bleeding this morning too. It's gone now. Fingers crossed but not getting my hopes up yet, there's a way to go yet. Did you have ET 21 or 22 of April. I had ET 21st 2 days after egg collection, which was the same day as your egg retrieval. How's the viagra going?


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Kitty, 

Seems like you've got good signs so far. Fingers crossed for you.
I'm still having waves of af aches on and off but nothing severe and no bleeding. Felt sick on and off yesterday but thought it was all in my head but I've felt the same today. I seem to be starving all the time as well even though i'm eating well.

Just hope these are good signs, not long now for me to test. Day after you 06.05

Catch up with you soon

Nancy x


----------



## Flopsy (Sep 18, 2003)

Hi Kitty,

Your 2ww sounds very eventful and positive. Just wanted to wish you (and all the 2ww'ers) a happy bank holiday weekend.

The weather forcast looks awful so a good chance to hibernate at home and watch movies with your DH's attending to your every whim.

With love to Kitty and all the 2ww'ers from,


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Hiya guys

Thank you for all your messages. 

Molly mo: Fingers crossed for you 

Anyone heard from Zoe, she was due to test today too. I do hope she's ok.

Speak tomorrow

Kitty


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hiya girls,

hope your all coping today, Kitty it sounds good keep positive .

tracey you asked me when I would find out my real test date , I already know it , just don't like it so am testing either day before or day after 

Paula - thanks for the support , hope you two are ok , I always look in to read your posts, don't you be working too hard when you go back to work.
I so wish we had gone to manchester first , not that I think they could have changed the outcome, but the level of care is miles apart , don't get me wrong we had some nice nurses ,drs etc, but would definatly recomend care - manchester first, we seem to have been told, explained so much here , where as at liverpool you were always asking.

anyway have a huge supply of white toilet paper at the ready, white knickers and gallons of pinapple juice, am trying to stay calm , for the first week at least but things could all change at the slightest twinge 

bye for now 
love caron xx


----------



## hermione (Apr 19, 2004)

hi girls
not posted on here before.but climbing the walls at the moment until i test.
I am 9dpt & have been having af pains for 2 days,so not hopeful.I have also been crying buckets the last 2 days!
Hermione


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi Hermione! We have exactly the same symtoms!! i had my et on 21.04.04 so think that makes me on day 9 too! I have been so tearful I had to go home from work early today- blubbed all day yesterday too, as I have had af symtoms since Wednesday ( when I would normally have been due) so have got myself cinvinced that it hasn't worked- however, still no show! So who knows! I am on cyclogest and Kitty has said that can make you tearful, so chin up love! Not much longer and we can find out for sure! Sending you lots of positive wishes....let me know how you get on over the weekend.. .hopefully neither of us will have anything to worry about.

Puss


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Everyone , ive been sitting on the sidelines for a while and thought its about time I joined in , This has been my 1st FET and didnt think they ever worked untill I looked up FF, who has given much hope and encouragement. I had my ET on 26/4 so i think that makes me day 4 or 5 and am due for blood test at clinic on 8/5 but dont get results till 10/4 . going mad already!!


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Hi everyone 

This looks like the board i need, i have just come from easter eggies.

I had ET yesterday where they only transfered one embie as they others didn't fertilise, but it was of the highest quality which was good to know.

We test on the 12th May with a blood and urine sample at the clinic. I am going to try my harders not to do a HPT one.

Is it normal to have really sore boobs, i have noticed this since having the hcg injection on monday night ?

good luck too all those in waitng

love and dust 

Nerys


----------



## jojo (May 31, 2002)

Hi girls,

Hey - i've managed to get the home computer working - thank god for that!! I wasn't sure if I could bear my testing weekend without access to you all!!

Sorry I've not posted much - but you might have realised it's been difficult for me to try and do it secretly at work!! still - no one to look over my shoulder here!

Molly Mo - that sounds like fantastic news, i'm keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Zoe - hope you're ok x

Kitty - the 'bleeding' sounds v positive! and yes I'm feeling very jittery!! This time I felt some kind of 'connection' with my little frosties - but over the last few days i've really felt as if my af is about to start - so now i've convinced myself it hasn't worked.

I've had no sore/big boobs, just lots of niggly pains in my tummy. But last month I had a laporoscopy to deal with my endo and small ovarian cyst, so i'm now putting odd pains down to post-op pains. I have to test tomorrow (sunday) and dh works shifts so wont be here when i test - unless i get up at 4am too!! but then i'm worried that might be too early to test!! is that mad??

anyway - i'd better go now - it took me so long to get the computer on - i didn't realise the time! and i have kittens to visit!! in a classic diversionary tactic we get two gorgeous little kittens next week!! We chose them when they were four weeks old and we go and visit them every saturday so they get to know us!! they're soooo cute! 

Lots of love and luck to you all 
jojo xxx


----------



## Zoe M (Apr 18, 2004)

Hi girls

Well it was-ive. 

Feeling a little down at the moment.

I am wishing all you 2ww's lots and lots of luck and hope you all get bfp!

Thanks for thinking of me.

Zoe.x


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning,

Zoe - Sorry to hear your news - Sending you big . 

Tracy - How are you today??

Nerys - Welcome to the 2ww, think we was both on easter eggies last week.

Anyone testing today??

Susan x


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Dear Kitty

Thanks for the messgae...had a really bad day yeaterday....was sure AF around the cornre....did the big crying thing, no sleep and when I got up this morning decided to do a test!!! Very bad I know as its only ten days after ET and I don,t test till thurs......

Did a FRED and got a VERY faint line but there is one there.....so now I am back feeling a bit more optimistic

What do you think? Am I in with a chance.....

Hope u are doing ok.....

Love Paddi


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Zoe  I am so sorry to hear your news, sending you lots of love and best wishes x

Welcome Jamas, Caron, Lisa & Nerys... Good luck for your test on Tuesday Jamas and lol Caron, I don't blame you not wanting to test on the 13th, wishing you all lots of babydust.

Good luck with your 2nd try @ IVF Kathryn, I can totally relate to you just wanting to switch off to it all, I was same when I miscarried, didn't go near a baby forum for about 8 months.

Molly, fingers crossed that the faint positive, turn sto a thick blue line, thinking of you xx

Mizz we were also told to test day 15 after iui, last time my af came on day 15, so I won't be tempted to test early, well I say that now ...... wishing you every luck in the world.

Kim, thankgod both the guy and your hubby were both ok, fingers crossed he just lets it pass, I guess he knows it was a genuine accident, have a fab time in Bruge xxx

Caroline, hope the office party last night went well and Kitty them symptons are still sounding good, wishing you bucket loads of babydust

Best of luck for the test 2morrwo Jojo, will be thinking of you

Welcome Hermione, fingers crossed for this cycle, likewise Bagpuss, my last 2ww all I did was cry, so far and I think its because I have been really busy, I haven't had many huge cries, but its early days for me still.... I am sure I will cry a few buckets before day 15

/waves to anyone I haven't mentioned above and thanks to all those who posted to lift our spirits and wish us luck

Candy xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Morning guys

Paddi: Hiya mate. It's looking good for you. Which test did you use. I wont test until Monday. Been feeling positive until today. Still feeling sickly but also got 'dull like' AF pains too so feeling negative. Going out intl the garden to plant my hanging baskets and take my mind off things. Good luck I hope your right.

Kitty


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi All!

Zoe - I am sorry to hear your news! Please take good care of yourself and DH!

Susan - I am okay today! Have been really tired since ET! Slept yesterday afternoon for an hour and feel as if I could do the same this morning! How have you been doing?

Paddi - Here's hoping you get your positive - keep thinking that way!

Nerys - Hi fellow Easter Eggie! How are you today? I think that we test on the same day - 12th? Take Care!

Caron - I don't blame you either for not choosing the 13th!!! Maybe we will test the same day also?

Tania - How are you feeling today? Has your irritability passed? Try not to worrry and keep me posted!

Lots of luck and love to everyone!

Tracy x


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Kitty

Used the First Response Early detection........was so convinced that AF was coming could not wait any longer......do you think HCG shot out of my system....its fourteen days.......Like you was all set to work in the garden all day....thats gone out the window as I feel I am stuck between heaven and hell!...am still having niggles though....not letting myself get excited....OK well maybe a tiny bit......

Let me know if you cave in......

I will be on this all weekend in between boob watching, knicker checking and HPT......

love paddi


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Kitty and Paddi

I am sending you both lots of luck and positive thoughts! 

      


I am only 2 dpt and I am nervous/excited etc..........

Thinking of you both for your tests this week!

Tracy x


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Zoe, I am so sorry to hear your news. Sending you lots of love  and hugs..you know where we all are if you need us.

Kitty- Sounds very positive to me...fingers crossed 

Paddi- I hope your ickle line gets bigger and bigger!!! I am soooo jealous...

Candy ...thanks for your thoughts. I have stopped crying!!!! 

After having af pains since wednesday and being convinced it hasn't worked, the pains have now gone, and my knickers are whiter than white!!!! Is this good?? Does everyone get an implantation bleed? I have a 14 year old and can't remember that far back, although I am sure I didn't!!!

Hope you all have a fun filled weekend to keep your minds occupied- enjoy your gardening- it's raining buckets here- need to do something, so guess it has to be retail therapy!! ^doh^

Take care,

Puss
xxxx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Bagpuss04

You are testing a day before me....I am (OFFICALLY) testing thurs but gave into temptation today!!!!!

Was convinced AF coming yesterday and hence cried all night!!! I have had every symptom and some I am sure I imagined!!!.....

It is a faint line but its there, still not celebrating....or telling anyone....FF people don't count!!

Let me know how u are going

love paddi


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Zoe, so sorry to hear your news

Kitty - Dont worry too much about af pains, I've been having them everday since et so getting used to them now

Paddi - Sounds good so far, hope its a big fat blue line on Thurs. Thats the day I test too

Bagpuss - Good luck to you too, think positive, dont worry about the af pains as I said i've had them every day since et on 22.04

Apart from af pains I feel fine although since thursday have felt a bit queasy. Went for an accupuncture session this morning so am feeling well chilled now.

Take care everyone 

love 
nancy x


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

Paddi: Stay positive. Your hCG should be out your body by now. Test again Monday, that's 14 days after EC., but a line is a line.

My 'dull like' AF pains have gone and I have planted all my summer flowers to take my mind off things but I'm still feeling very negative 

I think most of us are in the same boat. This 2ww certainly takes it out of you where emotions are concerned. We will all find out for sure very very soon. Good luck to everyone

Kitty


----------



## Guest (May 1, 2004)

Hi everyone

Hope you are all well and have a good holiday weekend.

Still getting pains which feel like AF pains but no bleeding yet. Test on Tuesday. Feeling very down the last few days and very emotional. 

I will be glad when the 2ww is over. The longest 2 weeks of my life.

Good luck
Lots of love
JMAS


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

hi girls 
just wanted to wish you all the best for testing hope there are lots of     
prayers and thoughts your way goodluck 
love lilly xxxxxx


----------



## justme (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi All,

Long time since I posted here.. I am testing on 5th May same time as Kitty and Paddi. I have resisted the temptation of doing a test yet. 
My mood keeps changing from positive to negative at an alarming rate. I haven't got my AF yet or even had any spotting. I do have a few AF symptoms. Almost preparing myself for a negative result, which can't be good!

Good luck to everyonr who's planning to test in the next few days...

love, Justme


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hi everyone,

Tracy - Im the same as you, very tired all the time.

Tania - How are you today?? Only another week for you.

Im only on day 2, mind you dont like the idea of testing on the 13th, so i might test a day later, if i can last that long..

Anyone seen Vol 1 Kill Bill, rented it for tonight - thats if i can stay awake 

Susan x


----------



## Trishs1970 (May 26, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just popped in from the 3rd trimester board to offer a bit of support.

For all those with af pains, try to take no notice as I had them with my 2 natural pregnancies and also this one, which was ICSI. In fact , I have had af pains off and on all the way through, and I am now over 38wks pg!!

Not everyone gets implantation bleeding - I never have - but then again at least 5 of the girls I cycled with bled regularly part or all the way through their pregnancies, but their bubbs' are all fine!

I suppose what I am saying is there's no definite "sign" to predict a BFP. Remember your embies will not start producing hcg until *after* implantation, which will not occur until 8-10 days post ec, so early tests are *very* unreliable if negative.

It feels like yesterday when I was suffering through the same as all of you, and my heart goes out to you. Sending tons of    to those still waiting. Lots of luck to you all.

Trish xx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Trish

Thanks for popping in and giving us all some positive thoughts. Your words have helped me. I too have been having af pains on and off since et but no bleeding. I test on Thurs 06.05

Well done to you on your pregnancy, not long to go now!!

Good luck to you, take care
Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## spider22 (Oct 21, 2003)

To Trish

Many thanks for all your advice and yes you are right what you say. It's the maddness of the 2ww. It send all insane at some time. If it's meant to be it will happen. Best wishes to you and dh and have a wonderful time with thw arrival of your new baby

Kitty


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Hello everyone

I feel like I am getting more and more fed up and frustrated as the days go by. I am now on day 6 and convinced since yesterday that I am not pg. I have been unbearably moody for two days and this is exactly how I feel one week before AF. 

Thanks trish for all your advice, I am finding it hard to keep sane. 

Susan, you say its only another week for me but its actually 9 days!! Those two days are like two months!! I've seen Kill Bill one, its not bad, I quite liked the story but the long violent scenes got a bit boring for me. I watch dvds regularly as we subscribe to an excellent site that delivers them and has a huge range. I am also tired a lot during the day, and then have had problems getting to sleep at night. 

Good luck for anyone who is testing very soon. 

Tania


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi Girls!

I am going stir crazy!!!  

I am only on day 2 of 2ww and the hospital advised me to be careful for at least 4 days!! Am I taking it too far by staying indoors and resting as much as possible? I know I have very precious packages on board and I need to give them every opportunity to implant! It's not as if I would go mad and jump around but I would like to go for a run in the car or a walk!! What did "being careful for 4 days" mean to all you guys who are the latter stages of your 2ww? Am I just being silly?

Tracy x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hiya

Hope all of you are OK?

Zoe - really sorry that it wasn't to be this time. It's hard to pick yourself back up but in the meantime ((((((((hugs)))))))).

Loch_ness (Nerys), Hermione, Lisa Lou, JMAS, Tweetypie (Susan), TracyAnn - welcome and good luck!

mcmak and Caron - good to see you back!

Lisa Lou - FET's do work, mine did!

Nerys - yep sore boobs after hcg is normal!

mollymo - a faint positive at day 12 is good going, fingers crossed for you!

kimj - hope your dh isn't too shocked after the incident yesterday. Hope you had a good day in Bruge today.

Kitty - all sounding good to me!

Paddi - the drugs will have messed up your body (down reg will have controlled it to be a different cycle to a normal one), so I doubt your af will appear on a "normal" date. Anyway please don't think about that as it may not come at all! Anyway, reading on your FRED at 10dpt sounds good to me!!!!!! 

TracyAnn - you need to do what you feel comfortable doing, if you want/need to rest - go for it and chill out, if you want to potter - potter! Just don't go bungee jumping! 

jojo - thinking of you for your test tomorrow, good luck.

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04
JMAS IVF 04.05.04
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04
Bagpuss IVF 04.05.04
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 05.05.04
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Evening,

Tracy - I knew what you mean about going crazy already!! Ive been walking around like a lost sheep today, dont know what to do with myself. We are going out for the day tomorrow down to Rye, need to get out.

Tania - Kill Bill didnt really like it, like u said bit too voilent. I said to DH, hope my embies are not watching this, they will be frightened .

  Jojo - sending you positive thoughts for your testing tomorrow  .

May already, cant believe where this year is going.

Susan x


----------



## LISA LOU (Apr 30, 2004)

Hi Girls, 
I dont know if Im coming or going today ^doh^ been wandering around the house like a lost sheep!!! bit tearful as well  !!. anybody else feelling like this? im only on day 5 or 6 (dont know if you count day of ET)
Whens the earliest you can do home test  dont know how much longer I can hold out for  ive always had  before testing day!!!
Thanks Sue nice to hear it does work 
good luck to all of you 
love lisa lou xx


----------



## neona60483 (Mar 8, 2004)

hi guys. we had IUID at 20.45 last night. 30 million motile sperm, surely one can hit?? Its currently 2.45am on the 2nd and i'm on the first of two night shifts on the NICU then I have 12 days off to wait - and wait - and wait. Fertile thoughts to all you other 2ww people.


----------



## jojo (May 31, 2002)

Hi girls,

it's 6am sunday morning, i'm all alone in the house, and i've got no-one to tell that I'VE JUST GOT TWO BLUE LINES ON THE TEST!!!!!!!!! I'm in absolure shock...and am too scared to believe it might be true.

I was so positive that AF was going to start - in fact it still feels like it is - which is why I don't want to tempt fate too much.....

I waited until dh left for work then did test as if it was negative - as i said it probably would be - I didn't want him to have horrible day trying to get through work. Now i'm going to have to keep biggest secret in the world from him until he gets home - want to tell him face to face!! This is going to be a long day!!!!!

This was our first go at FET after having a failed IVF two years ago. it was a natural cycle. I have had no symptons - other than a strong feeling like af was due. same aches, headaches and 'hollow' feeling. I can not believe it....

Thank you so much for all your good wishes and positive thoughts. We never thought it would happen for us. It truly is a miracle and I feel incredibly lucky. Our angels were looking after us.

Still, I know it's early days and musn't get toooooo excited...

How am I going to keep this to myself all day!!!

Loch-ness: really good chatting with you. Hope you're doing ok.

Clare_S and Sweetie: nice to chat to both of you - thanks for the reassurance.

well, I'm off to wander around in a daze!!!!

Lots of love and luck to all you other 2ww.

jojo xxxxx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Susan - enjoy Rye today!

Lisa Lou - don't count ET as day 1, it's kind of day 0 as it's x days past transfer (xdpt)! Earliest you can home test well if you're Carol or Woppa  then it's 1dpt (just to check!) and onwards - but possibly not every day! I've always tested from 10dpt but some people wait! Whatever happens you wont believe any result until you get to your official test day, that's the barmyness of the 2ww! orrible isn't it 

Neona - great news on your IUI, don't work too hard until you can chill!

jojo - fantastic news and another FET'er! (think we cycled together back 2 years ago along with Sophie?). Enjoy the feeling of a positive! You've waited long enough for it!

molly mo - when's your next blood test, is it Tuesday? Hope you are doing OK?!

Paddi - have you retested again!

Those who are testing in the next few days: JMAS, Caroline, Bagpuss, Justme, Kitty, Nancy, Hermione - good luck!!!!!!

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04
Bagpuss IVF 04.05.04
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 05.05.04
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

What amazing news for a Sunday morning, congratulations Jojo, what a beautiful surprise for hubby, good luck keeping stum until he gets home.

Best of luck to all those testing in the next few days, only and i say ONLY lol day 10 for me... scarey seeing my name moving up the list. Last 2ww I couldn't even post on the 2ww board was such a mess.... babydust to all xxx



Tania, I know its hard but try and stay positive, I know when I was PG, I was the same as when AF was due and the moods were 2nd to none, was toatlly convinced I wasn't PG ...poor hubby, I really hope that this is your month and you get a bfp, hopefully you will feel better over the next few days as the rollercoaster starts to go up again.

Molly hope you are ok, everything crossed 4 u

/waves to everyone else


----------



## Debs (Mar 22, 2002)

Congratulations Jojo 

Fantastic news.

Sending lots of babydust to all of you yet to test 

Love

Debs xxx


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Wow Jojo, what brilliant news, congratulations. 

I too have felt like af starting ever since et so hopefully mine will be good news also on thurs

Well done to you again, take care

Love
Nancy xx


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

jojo i am really pleased for you both may this be the begining of a happy nine months.

It was nice to talk to you as well last night.

nerys


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Zoe sorry to read your news take some time out and have lots of  and ^drunk^
Take care Love gemmaxxxx


----------



## Gemma B (Oct 13, 2003)

Jo Jo Brill news I'm so happy for you and your dh,it wont sink in yet we tested  on Tuesday and it still asnt sunk in,we ahve to go on tuesday for another blood test so we are really nervous,Have you told your clinic
Take care and see you on the Bun in the oven rainbow tread.
Love Gemmaxxxx


----------



## mizz-gizz (Apr 19, 2004)

Congrats Jojo  

Am thinking of you Zoe 

Hi to new ladies - hi Candy, Gail, Molly mo, Caroline, Bagpuss, Justme, Kitty, Paddi and all.

Paddi am keeping everything crossed 

Molly Mo - hope all is okay and am thinking of you... 

Am on day 10 now - still nothing doing - no symptoms to speak of but am feeling positive. Thanks to Trish for the advice ^thumbsup^

sorry for not checking in much at the w/e - it's easier 
for me at work!

Hugs ^group^ to all - especially those ladies due to test in the next day or two!

Luv,
mizz gizz. xxx


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Hi!

Jojo -  Today will probably feel as long as the 2ww until you can tell hubby face to face!! Good Luck to both of you and enjoy!!

Susan - Hope your day out to Rye has taken your mind off everything? My DH has been working all weekend and I think that is not helping my feelings of climbing the walls! Never mind, he is off tomorrow and I have booked lunch for us so that we can spend some time together away from the house! I intend to go back to work on Tuesday aswell so that should take my mind off everything! When are you going back to work? Take Care!

To everyone else, Hi and lots of  coming your way!

To all who test this week, Good Luck and here's hoping all your dreams come true! 

Love Tracy x


----------



## loch_ness (Mar 31, 2004)

Just a quick question i've been getting the odd cramp would this be down to the transfer on friday and is it normal.

nerys


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Nerys

I had ET on Thursday and I have had the odd niggle since then! Nothing I can't cope with and I am sure nothing to worry about! Hope this helps?

Love Tracy x


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya Nerys

I had et on 22.04 due to test on 06.05 and I've been having af cramps on and off since the transfer. Dont worry about it

Good luck

Love
Nancy xx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Congrats Jojo......

U must be thrilled.....U tested early too!!!!...Come on girls.... this must be a lucky month......

Retested this morning ....my pal came up.....second opinion! and we used First Urine of the Morning....and the Clear Blue Digital and it came up with Pregnant v quickly......so a bit more convinced!!!!!

I am keeping my fingers crossed for all of you....Kitty, Justme, Nancy, Caroline, and Bagpuss and any one else testing this week....You are all alot stronger than me and able to avoid testing early...will get bllod done at hosp Thurs....officall testing day.....

Inwardly I am grinning from ear to ear....

Love paddi


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Great news paddi, you definately are pregnant if all the tests are saying it. 

I was really tempted to test today, but have stayed in the garden all day resisted the urge to go to the chemist. I'll try and hang on till Thurs. Still feeling sicky and starving all the time, and still have af pains on and off, hope its all a good sign.

Have a good day

Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Hello,

Great news Jojo and Paddi ^thumbsup^

We didnt go out in the end today, yday and today after i had showered, i came over all hot and quesy. No af pains, just felt bit funny. This lasts about half an hour.
Anyone else felt like this??

I go back to work on Tuesday Tracy, hope this funny feeling goes by then, as i usually lay back down on the bed till it passes.

Hope everyones having a great bank hols w/end.

Susan x


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi All,

Not posted for a couple of days and it seems i've missed so much.
I have been really naughty too...did hpt today and got a really faint which was fantastic but thought i'd wait a couple of hours and test again, which i did and then got a negative...so i'm even more confused than before  Dh thinks that there might have been insufficent hormone level for 2nd test...i'm not so sure.
I think i'll wait to test on tuesday for the next one unless AF decides to show up.

Zoe: thinking of you and sending you lots of 

Jojo: 

Paddi: , got everything crossed

Kitty: Party went really well thanks, have you given into temptation yet?

Hi to candy,mizz-gizz,gemma,sueL,chica fuego and all the newbies


Caroline


----------



## Guest (May 2, 2004)

Hi everyone

Brilliant news, Jojo and Paddi. Delighted for you. 

Fingers crossed for everyone else testing this week.

Love
JMAS


----------



## TracyAnn (Apr 6, 2004)

Susan - I had that same quesy feeling as you this morning! That is the first I have felt it! Got up at 7am to do my pessary and when I went back to bed I felt it! Took a while to pass but I felt better when I was up and showered and had my brekkie! Sorry to hear you didn't get away for the day! Enjoy your day off tomorrow before heading back to work on Tuesday! However, If you don't feel like it then make sure you get plenty of rest!

Paddi - Sending you the same message as Jojo earlier!  I am sure that you are PG!!!

Caroline - I am also sure that your DH is talking some sense when he mentions your hormone levels and I am sure I will be sending you the same message as Jojo and Paddi this week!

Tracy x


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Caroline

When I tested Sat which would have been day 9 after transfer, used second wee...sorry! of the morning and got a faint pos on FRED....used same wee and tested with a Clear blue.....faintish....

This am used first wee and the clearblue digital and def pos....I think at this early stage u need to use first wee....if its picked up something....there is preg hormone....

Try again with first wee....

love paddi


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi Paddi,

I did use first wee this morning and that's when i got the ++, me and dh could'nt believe it so i left it a couple of hours and that's when i did the second one and got - results.

I used the first response test as i used these in earlier pregnancy, i have tried the clearblue digital before so i think i'll try again on tuesday morning. 

Tracy thanks for the positive thought's, i think i need them this weekend!!

Speak to you all soon
Caroline


----------



## Clare_S (Aug 9, 2003)

just popped in to wish everyone luck on the testing.....

Paddi - sounds like a pg to me - congratulations

JoJo - I am so happy for you, you were so convinced yesterday of a -ve too !!! You have so made my day !!

Clare


----------



## GAIL M (Apr 26, 2003)

Kathyrn,

Nice to see you back posting , good luck and keeping everything crossed for you.

TracyAnn - hope your relaxing and not too bored 

Paddi and Jo Jo - a huge congratulations to you both 

Good luck to every one testing this week 

Luv
Gail x


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

Hi

Caroline - if you're testing at 11dpt and you got a positive and then tried with your next wee (which isn't first wee of the day by the sounds of it  ) there probably wasn't enough hormone in your body as you had probably drunk fluid in between which weakens it! Try again tomorrow morning! But think it's sounding good 

Nancy - I'm impressed that you're resisting! 

Paddi - just changed the list  

Nerys - unfortunately cramps are normal!

TracyAnn - enjoy your time with your hubs tomorrow.

Those who are testing in the next few days: JMAS, Caroline, Bagpuss, Justme, Kitty, Nancy, Hermione - good luck!!!!!!

  
 to you all!

Love Sue
xxxx



Gemma B IVF 27.04.04 
ZoeM IVF 30.04.04 
molly mo IVF 30.04.04 
JoJo IVF FET 02.05.04 
JMAS IVF 04.05.04
Caroline1 IUI 04.05.04
Bagpuss IVF 05.05.04
Justme ICSI FET 05.05.04
Kitty1 IVF 05.05.04
Nancy IVF 05.05.04
Hermione FET IVF 05.05.04
Paddi ICSI 06.05.04 
mizz-gizz IUI 07.05.04
Candy IUI 08.05.04
becs IVF 09.05.04
chica fuego IVF 10.05.04
Lisa Lou FET IVF 10.05.04
Loch_ness IVF 12.05.04
TracyAnn IVF 12.05.04
Caron IVF 12.05.04
tweetypie ICSI 13.05.04
mimhg IUI 14.05.04
kimj IUI 14.05.04
mcmak IVF 14.05.04
neona60483 IUI 14.05.04


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

hello girls 

hope your all enjoying the bank holiday w/end and not doing anything too stressfull.

JoJo and Paddy congratulations !!!   , hope your going to pass on the good luck to the rest of us .

want to wish all the girls testing in the next few days tonnes and tonnes of luck ,dreams do come true .

I think I'm copeing ok no symptoms YET, too early for knicker checking , but it is early days 

thinking about you all
love caron xx


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Good morning girls

Hope u a re all ok .......

......may have to go to a clinic for compulsive HPT's...I am sure they have one in USA!!!

Did another one this am and still am.....

I am still having niggley pains,which then leads to a near panic attack!!!as I think AF is on its way!!!!

I am thinking of you all.....I think this could be a lucky thread!!!....My mum is still lighting candles in Ireland in churches all over Dublin!!!...so if you do hear of a fire there its down to her!!!!

Congrats again to jojo...and Caroline ....I bet you are too....try the digital on Tues...

Fingers crossed to Nancy, Traceyann, Kitty, Justme,
Bagpuss, hermione,jmas....and sorry if I missed out anyone.............

With love

Paddi x


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

Morning all

Paddi (fellow 2 wwer who cant sleep in even though its a bank hol!) - its sounding good for you - Many Congratulations!!! you must be spending a fortune on hpt's 

Congratulations to Jo Jo too!!!

well I'm on day 5 and so far nothing - just the same as last time. I have been really positive this cycle, everything seemes to have gone really well, but now the evil negative thoughts are creeping in ^uts^I am just trying to keep very busy so I dont think of anything at all......

had a lovely day in Bruge on Sat, sunny and bright, had a ride on the river which was fab, lunch in the sunshine and dinner by the sea on the way back to the ferry. 
Yesterday we did garden jobs and tried to go to Wisley to get plants but it was PACKED, so we drove in and drove out again! We are going to our local garden centre today and then will plant what we buy. I'm really getting into the garden this year, my evening class really inspired me - my carrots and onions are poking thru and I'm now doing battle with the birds and snails ^furious^

Best of luck to JMAS, Caroline and Bagpuss for tomorrow   

take care everyone

kimj


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Morning Kimj

Yep....up on the computer since about seven....going to the loo lots...but I am not complaining.......

Keeping my fingers crossed for you....I felt quietly confident all along this cycle.....maybe someone up there decided to give me a break after five other IVF,s.....

Well we have had great results so far on the 2ww....

As much as I wanted not to do a test I knew I would...hated the thought that my body already knew and that the answer would change the rest of our life....

.....Enjoy the rest of the week end

Love paddi


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Hi all...hope you are enjoying your weekend- lots of good news so far!!

JoJo- congratulations 

Mizzgizz- Good luck 

Paddi- Well done you! Do you think your mum can light a candle for me too? One more can't hurt can it?! If the fire brigade are on their way anyway?! My Mum is a bhuddhist and I don't think she does candles! 

Caroline- your not supposed to be testing until Wednesday- sounds like you tested tooooooo early- but does sound like good news- ^coolman^!!

I have been kept under 24 hr surveillance this weekend, so that I can't get to the chemist on my own for a hpt! I am sooooooo scared that it's gonna be negative- I haven't had any spotting, although, I haven't had af either!!! Am so confused! I had af pains until Friday but even they have gone now. I did have a fantastic day in the sun yesterday, with a bbq, but no wine- at least if i get a bfn I can cane the booze next weekend!!! It would be the first time since January!!!!

Anyway, Good luck to everyone testing this week- Justme, Kitty, Nancy, Hermione, JMAS, Caroline- sending you lots of Positive thoughts 

Oh, and I dont' test until 05.05.04- got my dates confused! i thought it was 14 days including the et date, but it's not!!! bugger!!!! ^doh^

Take care all,

Puss


----------



## justme (Apr 21, 2004)

Hi girls,

Paddi, thats amazing news..I have resisted testing so far. But your result is really tempting me to do a test as well. The dh is absolutely against it for some reason. Oh well, might as well wait for a couple more days. 
I am beyond the positive/negative thoughts mode now, just in constant misery. Wish I could just sleep off the next two days! 

Good luck to everyone who's testing this week. 

Love, Justme.


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

hello everyone

I have one week down one to go. The last three days have been hell, I have been in such a bad mood and my poor Dp has had to suffer it all. i am so irritable and don't feel like talking to anyone. This really convinces me that I am not pg as it is unfortunately how I normally am one week pre AF. 
I don;t have any other symptoms at all. 
Congratulations to Paddi and JO Jo. 
Good luck to everyone testing in the next two days. I am sure there will be lots of +ves. 

I am going to do lots of boring rainy bank holiday things now

tania


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Morning All,

Not up as early as some of you girls this morning thought i'd have a lie in and take it easy.

Well after all of the confusion yesterday of the yes/no result i gave into temptation this morning and did another hpt and got a BFP, this time i used the digital one and it clearly showed a .

Dh has not stopped  since, we were so unsure after yesterdays results, but dh must have been right about low hormone level in wee for the 2nd test.

I have to call the clinic tomorrow morning to book my scan for 2 weeks time, that's gonna feel like the 2ww all over again.

I think paddi is right this must be a lucky thread, anyway i better come back down to earth now!!

Good luck to all of the girls testing soon, i really DO hope you all get  results as you've all been so supportive towards me over the last 2ww and especially yesterday.

Speak to you all soon


Caroline
SueL thanks for the advice.


----------



## nancy (Apr 7, 2003)

Hiya girls,

Hope you're all ok, well done to yoy caroline, great news.

Justme - not long to go now - fingers crossed for you

I've got till thurs to test but I think it's all getting to me now.
Had really upset tummy last night, on the loo, then the af pains i've been having since et got worse. Had a bit of a cry, first time i have in the 2ww. Feel ok this morning though. Still have af pains but only slight, no bleeding though. Just feeling a bit negative today though.

Sorry to winge, good luck to everyone

Love 
Nancy xx


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Try not to worry Nancy- this is the lucky thread!!! Not long now and we will all know for sure. I have had af pains and tears but have woken up feeling far more positive today- testing on Wednesday. 

Caroline- I am so pleased for you- its really made me want to do an early test though! If I do it will be with my monring wee tomorrow though!!!! ^thumbsup^

I really hope that i can join you on cloud 9 ....

Puss
xxx


----------



## chica fuego (Apr 17, 2004)

Caroline thats great news. It is so tempting to test early. My test date is next Monday and I would love to test on the Sunday so I can be with DP for the day either way. Is this a bad idea?
I have just a urine test thingie that the clinic give you , its like a HPT

Good luck Puss for Wednesday
Tania


----------



## caroline1 (Apr 15, 2004)

Hi

Bagpuss: do make sure that it is morning wee seeing how confused i was yesterday!!!( i still think that if there is enough hormone in your urine it should show up at anytime, but drinking lots of fluid can effect it too...so test in am to be on safe side)

Tania: I uesd the first response test kit yesterday, but used both of them so went onto clearblue digital(about £10 for 3) the only difference is that it says pregnant or not pregnant, you don't have the two blue lines until you eject the test stick....confusing i know but they are good and cheaper than others.

I found it too tempting to wait,but thats just me(same at christmas, have to put a hole in wrapping paper!!!!)
You lucky thing my clinic didn't give me a hpt, they did say that they could do the test at the clinic but i didn't want to drive 3 hours to get there and back for result, i wanted to be with dh for the support.

Whatever you choose to do good luck with your test!!

Caroline


----------



## suzj (Aug 15, 2003)

Morning,

Its a very typical wet bank holiday, here in Essex.

At least i didnt have the quesy feeling this morning, feel really well. 

Tracy - Have a nice meal today with DH.
Did you feel quesy today??

Susan


----------



## paddi (Feb 28, 2003)

Congrats Caroline......

You must be thrilled......I am delighted...but I suppose like me the worry is only starting.....am going to call hosp tomorrow and arrange a blood test asap...read on one of the american sites that if you are testing pos a few days before offical testing day..good chance of twins!!!!!!!!!!!!!yikes..................

To all the rest of you....fingers crossed....let those pos. keep rolling in................

love paddi


----------



## bagpuss04 (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like the 2ww has ended early for me girls. After feeling so positive first thing this morning I have started bleeding. I would guess its a bit on the late side for implantation bleeding. Today is day 12. Well, guess there can only be so much good news, obviously not much left to go round.

Hope the rest of you are lucky.

puss
xx


----------



## caron (Sep 1, 2003)

dear puss- so feel for you today words can never express your true feelings , sending you and dh big hugs 

take care of yourselves 
love caron xx


----------



## SueL (Mar 22, 2002)

New home:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/*********/index.php?board=27;action=display;threadid=8487

Love Sue
xxxxx


----------

